# So... what did I miss? II !



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

hello everyone....
after an entire month off getting married.. from Bombay to Las Vegas......

and here I was writing the same post as Jampo... he beat me too it..... Â 8)

but by the looks of it half TT forum had briefly disapperared... and something about a greeks in exile.. Â 

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dead quiet mate. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

blimey... your TT is growing tail pipes...... ;D ;D ;D

i could do with a spare one......


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Congratulations Sundeep!!

you missed a TOP London meet... well after we left Essex... : we really missed the reindeer - or do you have another seasonal animal for warmer weather?

See you soon

L


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome back and congratulations Sundeep... I gather the missus has now had a taste of your TT driving skills... has the colour returned to her cheeks yet?  Best of luck for the future m8.

The question should be what hasn't happened ! I suggest you take out a week from work and start reading the posts! You'll get a bit of everything
from this ;D to [smiley=bigcry.gif] and a whole lot of [smiley=argue.gif] and [smiley=furious3.gif]

Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Congratulations Sundeep!! Â
> 
> you missed a TOP London meet... well after we left Essex... : we really missed the reindeer - or do you have another seasonal animal for warmer weather?
> 
> ...


thanks Lo....

really wanted to make that famous (and by the sounds of it a very very) late nite cruise.... 
(pity we haven't got an easter cruise so the easter bunny can come down....!).. can't wait for the next one 

from the tiny cars of Bombay to the huge Hummer H2 (a real TANK) that I had in LA for a week.. although the mrs now wants a Hummer! rather than the Smart Car I've being trying to persuade her to get... ;D ;D ;D

c ya soon....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Welcome back and congratulations Sundeep... I gather the missus has now had a taste of your TT driving skills... has the colour returned to her cheeks yet? Â  Best of luck for the future m8.
> 
> The question should be what hasn't happened ! I suggest you take out a week from work and start reading the posts! You'll get a bit of everything
> from this Â ;D to Â [smiley=bigcry.gif] and a whole lot of Â [smiley=argue.gif] and Â [smiley=furious3.gif]
> ...


cheers.......  although i guess i'll soon figure out the whole marriage deal... :

.. and I quickly caught the forum highlights....   :-/ :-X :-X.. BLIMEY !!!

and still no TT V6


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Welcome back Mr Sun Deep!

We didn't manage to put you off marriage then :

Loads has been going on, and off, the forum 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You didnt notice that our best mate Mayur has got a Pink Fruity pastel shade of TTC passion wagon then !
WITH SCRAPED ALLOYS as a free extra !

PS ask Mr Wak about his subscription to MAX POWER!

PLUS you havent met our new NURSE NICKY !!!

Its gonna take you 1 year to catch up mate. 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Sundeep
Pity you dont live bit closer, Your Mrs could have had a test drive in my Smart Car.
But you can tell her from me that they are great little cars, very much underated, and sooooooooooo cute.
But warn her that youget even more waves & flashes in that than in mi TT.
Congrats to you both Carol


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> We didn't manage to put you off marriage then Â :


not yet....lol

but you've got a new sig' picture  .....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> You didnt notice that our best mate Mayur has got a Pink Fruity pastel shade of TTC passion wagon then !
> WITH SCRAPED ALLOYS as a free extra !
> 
> PS ask Mr Wak about his subscription to MAX POWER!
> ...


Mayur's Fruity TT I have to see 

and Wak's got MAx POwer.. no fair.... i had to stop my subscription to Maxim after I got engaged :'( :'(

and you know I'm never going to catch the WOW.... that was long gone ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Hi Sundeep
> Pity you dont live bit closer, Your Mrs could have had a test drive in my Smart Car.
> But you can tell her from me that they are great little cars, very much underated, and sooooooooooo cute.
> But warn her that youget even more waves & flashes in that than in mi TT.
> Â Â Â Â Congrats to you both Carol


thants carol... 

a smart car.. really .....!
although she is willing to compromise on a boxster.. but she must "learn to drive first !" but not in the TT ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mr & Mrs SundeepTT,

Many congrats and all that.

What's been happening - well all I can say is, keep your handbag as far away from the PC as possible - talk about flying around - Harry Potter or what ;D

Moley


----------

